# Vacation in GREECE with hedgehog. Anyone from Greece here?



## Bocko (Oct 23, 2015)

I had a problem with Pokie not eating last week, and this saturday i am travelling to Greece for a little 7 days vacation.
I can't rely on my parents to take care of Pokie for 7 days. Especially since he did have an eating problem recently.

But i dont know if they will let Pokie pass on the custom. I cant find anything on hedgehogs. 
On the website it says you need for dog/cat/ferret a passport rabies shot and veterinarian certificate.
For rodents and other small animals you need a certificate not older then 48 hours that the animal is healthy?

I don't know if it applies for hedgehogs? Because there is a paragraf that says every animal must have a chip ?! So hedgehogs can be chipped ?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You need to talk to the Greek customs agency, they are the only ones that can answer all of your questions accurately.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm sorry but this is not going to work out if you're leaving in a few days not to mention it's a terrible idea to take a hedgehog through the stress of a flight for just 7 days and then back again, in my opinion. 
Edit: this is assuming you are flying - are you in or outside the European Union and are you flying or travelling in another way?

You either need to cancel your trip or find a sitter who can take care of him. Maybe you can find a person with hedgehog experience?


----------



## paige.alison (Aug 30, 2016)

I agree with Draenog that you should find a sitter. There are plenty here in America. As long as you don't have him illegally, (I really hope that you don't) I'm sure you can find one if you live in America. I don't know if there are many outside of America, though.

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------

